# SNOW BUNNIES



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I HAVE BEEN HAVING A LOT OF UNSUCCESSFUL HUNTS FOR BUNNIES DUE TO LACK OF SNOW, I JUST CANT SEE OR TRACK THEM...ANY SUGGESTIONS ON HUNTING THEM WHILE I WAIT FOR THE SNOWFALL?


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeh when i'am not using dogs we just look for brush piles in the woods and have one person jump on the piles scare out the rabbits and shoot them . If you can't get a shot watch were they go and slowly track them down. binocular are nice to spot them after they run . :sniper:


----------

